# Sorry, I think I've just cum: Ubuntu on yer phone!



## DrRingDing (Jan 2, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20891868

Oh yes


----------



## Firky (Jan 2, 2013)

Android > everything else.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 2, 2013)

firky said:


> Android > everything else.


Your mum runs Android. And is PAYG.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20891868
> 
> Oh yes


Manic miner etc


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't want a full PC on my phone. I like a nice simple interface, designed to be used on a small touch screen. Likewise I don't want a silly simple interface on a proper computer.

Edit: Will take a while for people to build apps for it as well, if they bother.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm getting increasingly hacked off with Android on the Galaxy Nexus. It keeps freezing up and being slow. I haven't even had it a year. However, I can't see any good reason to run a desktop OS on it unless I had a new phone altogether and it could serve as some kind of backup lite computer.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20891868
> 
> Oh yes


Got  nexus 3?


----------



## peterkro (Jan 2, 2013)

Your dad's dad was Ken Dodds dog! (sorry I stole that from another poster and have been itching to use it)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 2, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Got nexus 3?


 
Maybe it's like a smaller version of the 4


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2013)

> Ubuntu is the most popular operating system to be based on the Linux kernel - the code that lets software and hardware work together.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 2, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Your mum runs Android. And is PAYG.


You're PAYG.


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20891868
> 
> Oh yes


Not everyone is enjoying your weird sexual pleasure at this news:


> *The Ubuntu Phone OS Doesn’t Stand A Chance*
> The supposed benefit of the Ubuntu phone is that it’s a PC. That’s how Canonical marketed the introduction of Ubuntu for Android that it announced in 2012. Now comes much of the same for today’s news. That does not seem like a strong marketing play to me in this day and age. The desktop is not sexy anymore. And this year it will lose even more of its luster as the form factors for mobile make productivity apps more useful on a smartphone or tablet.
> 
> Ubuntu has also lost some of its appeal. Geeks once turned to Linux desktops to build apps. Now it’s the MacBook Pro or Air that you will see them use.
> ...


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 3, 2013)

*coughs* http://www.urban75.net/forums/posts/11755185/


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 3, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Got nexus 3?


 
I don't have a smartphone anymore but I will probably invest to run Ubuntu on it to be honest.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 3, 2013)

Why do you want linux on a phone?


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Why do you want linux on a phone?


Spoddy kudos.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 3, 2013)

It will be like Windows Mobile all over as people poke at fiddly drop down menus


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 3, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Why do you want linux on a phone?


 
The same argument for wanting to run an open source os on your computer.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 3, 2013)

Ideological reasons over practicality?

Whilst I can sort of admire that, I don't want to my phone to be "almost there". I'm slightly regretting throwing cygenamod on mine. It's pretty good, but the odd crash reminds you it's never going to be quite there.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 3, 2013)

I've been waiting for my main computer to be my phone.

With dual core processors and meaty amounts of RAM the hardware is there. The spec of modern phones are pretty much all I want for my computer needs.


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> I've been waiting for my main computer to be my phone.


Good luck with the keyboard and the typing and all those squinty little menus.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 3, 2013)

Just being able to plug my phone into a monitor and all applications and data being there would be grand.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 3, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Ideological reasons over practicality?


 
The ed will be all over this but.....I'd take a bit of teething problems to have a sound OS on my phone.


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> The ed will be all over this but.....I'd take a bit of teething problems to have a sound OS on my phone.


Surely the 'soundest' OS is the one that is best scaled to the device?


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 3, 2013)

editor said:


> Surely the 'soundest' OS is the one that is best scaled to the device?


 
I'd rather not have a global uber corporation nosing around my existence.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 3, 2013)

editor said:


> Surely the 'soundest' OS is the one that is best scaled to the device?


 
If that was the only thing I was interested I'd be on an iPhone.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 3, 2013)

Hows organising the Firebox staff going?


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> I'd rather not have a global uber corporation nosing around my existence.


I'd rather have a phone that (a) exists and (b) works.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 3, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Hows organising the Firebox staff going?


 
You tell me oh wise man of the workers.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 3, 2013)

I can't see the point of an Ubuntu OS. Android is already based on Linux.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 3, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> You tell me oh wise man of the workers.


 
It wasn't me who was going to organise them, it was you.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 3, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> It wasn't me who was going to organise them, it was you.


 
Where did I say that? You've been hounding me over this like a prick.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 3, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Where did I say that? You've been hounding me over this like a prick.


 
You had uncovered the fact that the Firebox staff had no breaks and no contract


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 3, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> You had uncovered the fact that the Firebox staff had no breaks and no contract


 
Yea and where did I say I was going to be organising them?

I didn't. You've not only been a cunt but a thick cunt at that.


----------



## cesare (Jan 3, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> You had uncovered the fact that the Firebox staff had no breaks and no contract


I checked with Firebox and they denied this. But then of course, they probably would, wouldn't they. Still, hopefully they've sorted it out now and if they haven't they can't deny that it was brought to their attention.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 3, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Yea and where did I say I was going to be organising them?
> 
> I didn't. You've not only been a cunt but a thick cunt at that.


 
You're just going to let them be exploited?


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 3, 2013)

cesare said:


> I checked with Firebox and they denied this. But then of course, they probably would, wouldn't they. Still, hopefully they've sorted it out now and if they haven't they can't deny that it was brought to their attention.


 
its difficult. If they ever get to suspect that Ring Ring is the contact on the outside, the staff could be at risk. The longer they are left unorganised the more they are in danger. We just need to get him off his Ubunto phone for a bit, get him focussed again.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 3, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> its difficult. If they ever get to suspect that Ring Ring is the contact on the outside, the staff could be at risk. The longer they are left unorganised the more they are in danger. We just need to get him off his Ubunto phone for a bit, get him focussed again.


 
A stubborn unfunny thick cunt at that.


----------



## cesare (Jan 3, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> its difficult. If they ever get to suspect that Ring Ring is the contact on the outside, the staff could be at risk. The longer they are left unorganised the more they are in danger. We just need to get him off his Ubunto phone for a bit, get him focussed again.


I was very circumspect in my approach, but it definitely needs some follow up work from "the inside" as it were to make sure these workers' rights aren't exploited beyond the usual labour expropriation.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ubuntu OS will be released within the hour for the Galaxy Nexus and the Nexus 4. Not that anyone except me and RingDing seem to care.


----------



## elbows (Feb 21, 2013)

I might try it on my Nexus.


----------



## elbows (Feb 21, 2013)

Just read the release notes. This is a very early preview with loads of missing features, including rather basic ones such as mobile data, alarm clock, speakerphone. So sadly as this is my main phone I cant join in the 'fun' just now.


----------



## elbows (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm vaguely tempted to try it on my nexus 7 though.


----------



## elbows (Feb 21, 2013)

Or at least I might once they fix the audio part of this from the device-specific issues list for the Nexus 7: Camera, video decoding and audio output do not function.


----------



## elbows (Feb 21, 2013)

To put it another way: If you arent a developer looking to do mobile Ubuntu stuff right now, you are probably silly for installing this preview release on any device.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 21, 2013)

Why would you develop for it when there will be no reward?


----------



## elbows (Feb 21, 2013)

Such a question rather ignores the history of opensource software, linux, etc. Rewards do not always have to be immediate monetary gain.


----------



## han (Feb 23, 2013)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> Ubuntu OS will be released within the hour for the Galaxy Nexus and the Nexus 4. Not that anyone except me and RingDing seem to care.



I care! 
You mean Galaxy Tab, Nexus 10 and Nexus 7, surely.


----------



## han (Feb 23, 2013)

Oops they're tablets, I'm getting confused. I'm more excited by the idea of Ubuntu on a tablet than a phone, tbh.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 23, 2013)

Im warming to the idea of linux touch for tablets.  Important development imo.


----------



## dervish (Feb 25, 2013)

So am I, canonical have produced a really nice os with some great ideas taken from the best of the other major formats. 

I find it a bit weird that so many people on the thread don't seem to have actually looked at the demo videos or actually read anything about it, it's not a desktop OS, no more than ios or android is, it's been designed to work with touch based interfaces and from the reviews and hands on I've seen does it really quite well, it's advantage is that when docked, it becomes a full desktop os, best of both worlds.

There are more and more linux application that will work happily on arm now, it's not hard to port existing apps over, though I can't find if the existing repositories will work on it, I can't see why not, if so there is a huge ready made library of (non optimised admittedly) applications ready to go.  


What's not to like?


----------



## dervish (Feb 25, 2013)

Apparently it's not all that different from android after all.

http://www.muktware.com/5273/ubuntu-touch-is-more-android-than-ubuntu

This is extremely good news, for me certainly, as it means porting it to other devices than the nexus range should be piss easy, probably even possible to dual boot, which opens even more possibilities.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 1, 2013)

CNET seem pretty impressed....

http://crave.cnet.co.uk/mobiles/ubuntu-touch-wins-best-of-show-software-dominates-at-mwc-50010537/


----------

